# Alpencross... viel Kondition, wenig Technik



## Reddi (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich werde im Juli 17 und habe mir vorgenommen, bevor ich 18 werde eine Alpenüberquerung zu fahren. Gut, wenn es August 2011 wird, sage ich auch nichts.

Nun habe ich ein kleines Problem, was ich möchte und was machbar ist. 
Was die Kondition angeht, möchte ich keine "Softie-tour" machen; 3000 Höhenmeter am Tag halte ich für machbar. Aber runter sollte man wieder kommen, und da ist mein Problem. Wenn ich mir die Singletrail-Skala ansehe, ist bei S1 definitiv Schluss (ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein Schisser...). Ich habe leider bisher nichts gefunden, was auf der einen Seite konditionelletwas anspruchsvoller ist und auf der anderen Seite keine zu schwierigen Abfahrten hat.

Mir fällt auf, dass die Internetanbieter fast nur Hotels mit 3 oder mehr Sternen zum Übernachten haben. Ich kenne mich nicht damit aus, ob 2 Sterne etwas unzumutbares beinhalten, aber letztes Jahr mit der Dorfgruppe im Schlafsack im Heuschober zu übernachten, fand ich auch ganz lustig... Will sagen: gibt es einen Anbieter, der zwecks geringerem Preis etwas einfachere Übernachtungen macht?
Preislich wird meine Schmerzgrenze nämlich bei ca. 800 liegen, und zwar inklusive Verpflegung.

Vielleicht käme einer meiner Dorfkumpel mit, aber ich rechne eher damit, mich als Einzelner einer Gruppe anzuschließen. Eine selbst geplante Route ohne Guide kommt deshalb eher nicht in Frage (schade, das wär günstiger...).

Kennt zufällig jemand einen Anbieter, der zumindest in groben Zügen etwas in meiner Kragenweite in petto hat? Was Startort, Reiseziel und Route angeht, bin ich eigentlich für alles offen (Uinaschlucht soll geil sein...).

Hilf mir mal bitte jemand...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2010)

Schon mal bei Serac Joe geschaut? Er bietet etliche Rucksachtouren an, d.h. der teure Gepäcktransport entfällt und die Übernachtungen auf Hütten können auch günstiger ausfallen, wenn du bereit bist, etwas Verpflegung im Rucksack mit auf die Hütte zu schleppen.
www.seracjoe.de/html/tourenkalender.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

3.000 Hm (wie kommst du eigentlich auf diese zahl?), leichte abfahrten - klingt für mich nach


----------



## Buhl (17. Mai 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Was die Kondition angeht, möchte ich keine "Softie-tour" machen; 3000 Höhenmeter am Tag halte ich für machbar. Aber runter sollte man wieder kommen, und da ist mein Problem. .


 
Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, wie man so viel mit dem MTB trainieren kann, damit man 3.000 HM sieben Tage lang schafft, allerdings es nicht fertig bringt, gescheit mit dem Bike abfahren zu können?


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

Buhl schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, wie man so viel mit dem MTB trainieren kann, damit man 3.000 HM sieben Tage lang schafft, allerdings es nicht fertig bringt, gescheit mit dem Bike abfahren zu können?


Bist noch nie in Südtirol gewesen? Dortige Biker sind Tiere wenn es um Uphill geht - kaum zu schlagen die Jungs. Die muss man fürchten! Bergab sitzens aber oft wie steife Puppen drauf. 

Die schlimmsten Biker sind die Schweizer, die können beides und haben den richtigen Humor um einen alt aussehen zu lassen ohne ihm böse zu sein. Der Öse ist in beide Richtungen guter Durchschnitt. Der Deutsche überschätzt sich in 80% aller Fälle.


----------



## Buhl (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Öse ist in beide Richtungen guter Durchschnitt. Der Deutsche überschätzt sich in 80% aller Fälle.


 


Jaja, die anekdotische Evidenz.... Wobei rein von der Topographie stimmt es ja. Wenn die Alpencrosser-Ströme aus dem deutschen Flachland in jedem Sommer den Alpenhauptkamm "erobern", hat man als Ösi sicher viel zu lachen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

Buhl schrieb:


> ... hat man als Ösi sicher viel zu lachen.


Es kullern die Tränen.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Jaja der Alpenbewohner, dicke Waden, schlechtes Bier und schlechter Fußball.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Jaja der Alpenbewohner, dicke Waden, schlechtes Bier und schlechter Fußball.


Bei Bier hast nicht recht, bei den Waden auf jeden Fall und Fußball interessiert hier nicht sonderlich. Ist eigentlich auch ein fader Sport.


----------



## Dinsdale (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Deutsche überschätzt sich in 80% aller Fälle.




 Das ist die Begeisterung. Die hat die Fähigkeiten überholt. Was mich wirklich kränkt ist nicht die Hilfsbereitschaft und das Mitgefühl der Anderen, wenn es mich mal wieder über den Lenker geschmissen hat. Was wirklich weh tut ist die unvermeidliche Frage "was war denn"?


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Fußball liegt daran, das ihr nicht genug gerade Fläche für ein Feld zusammenbringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

aber das mit dem bier ist eigentlich am schlimmsten.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Ich mag die schwere der Brauverbrechen zwischen den Niederlanden und den Alpenbewohnern nicht abzuwägen. Schlimm ist beides.........


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

den abrupten richtungswechsel hin zum thema holland kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> den abrupten richtungswechsel hin zum thema holland kann und will ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Die Holländer sind bergauf auch eine Macht. Aber bergab die größten Pfeifen.


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2010)

grolsch ist ganz lecker.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

... und besser kicken als die Ösen könnens auch. Also die Holländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fußball liegt daran, das ihr nicht genug gerade Fläche für ein Feld zusammenbringt


Deshlab kann man bei uns ja auch Mountainbiken und nicht durch die Hügel fahren. Gott lob und beschütz mir mein Tirolerland! Gutes Bier kaufen wir halt zu.


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2010)

dafür haben die schluchtenkacker den besten bierwerbespruch:


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> dafür haben die schluchtenkacker den besten bierwerbespruch:


Also ich bestehe darauf, dass der Schluchti und der Schluchtenkacker weiterhin dem Tiroler zugewiesen wird. Puntigammer ist in der Steiermark zuhause und die Gegend dort gleicht eher eurer Eifel. Wenn Schluchtibier dann dieses hier: http://www.starkenberg.at/index.php?id=19


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2010)

wieso haben denn die ganzeninntalkäffer so lustige namen?


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also ich bestehe darauf, dass der Schluchti und der Schluchtenkacker weiterhin dem Tiroler zugewiesen wird. Puntigammer ist in der Steiermark zuhause und die Gegend dort gleicht eher eurer Eifel.



das sind details, dafür hats spezialisten.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Holland ist eine der Provinzen der Niederlande. Das Deichvolk nennt man Niederländer und die sind bergauf eine Macht weil man auf dem scheiß Deich immer Gegenwind hat, immer! Egal welche Richtung man fährt
Wer hat denn den Rudi angespuckt? Mehr ist zum Thema Fußball und Niederländer nicht zu sagen.
Ich kam vom Bergvolk zum Deichvolk weil beide kein Bier brauen, sondern bierartige Getränke.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wieso haben denn die ganzeninntalkäffer so lustige namen?


Gib mir eine Kostprobe. Ich verstehs momentan nicht. Steh auf der Leitung.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> das sind details, dafür hats spezialisten.


Wenn du einen Bayern dem Hamburger gleich setzt wird er dich schächten, häuten und vierteilen. So viel Allgemeinbildung sollte man schon haben.


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Holland ist eine der Provinzen der Niederlande. Das Deichvolk nennt man Niederländer ...


das sind details, dafür hats spezialisten.


----------



## Dinsdale (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Gib mir eine Kostprobe. Ich verstehs momentan nicht. Steh auf der Leitung.



Na Lahnenberg zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (17. Mai 2010)

von west nach ost:
moos, gand, schnann, flirsch, pians, grins, stanz, zams, grist, mils, imst, arzl, silz, mötz, stams, rietz, telfs, zirl, völs, rum, vill, igls, thaur, rinn, absam, mils, weer, pill, vomp, schwaz, stans, bradl, kundl, wörgl, zell, ebbs.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Na Lahnenberg zum Beispiel.


Lahnenberg gibts nicht. Das kommt aus dem Film "Piefkesaga". Als Kulisse diente Mayrhofen im Zillertal. Da es den Ortsnamen nicht gibt kann man raten warum. 

Felix Mitterer wird sichs so gedacht haben: Lahne = Lawine und Berg ist in Tirol niemals falsch. Also "Lahnenberg".


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Schächten ist immer gut und das was sie dort Rotwein nennen ist auch ehr Mau. Also außer Berg und Schnee hats da jetzt nicht wirklich was lohnendes................


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

leute, ihr verzettelt euch. 
kein mensch will so viele einzelheiten zu solch einem thema wissen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Schächten ist immer gut und das was sie dort Rotwein nennen ist auch ehr Mau. Also außer Berg und Schnee hats da jetzt nicht wirklich was lohnendes................


Wir haben auch viele Seen.


----------



## polo (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Lahnenberg gibts nicht. Das kommt aus dem Film "Piefkesaga". Als Kulisse diente Mayrhofen im Zillertal. Da es den Ortsnamen nicht gibt kann man raten warum.
> 
> Felix Mitterer wird sichs so gedacht haben: Lahne = Lawine und Berg ist in Tirol niemals falsch. Also "Lahnenberg".


----------



## Dinsdale (17. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Lahnenberg gibts nicht. Das kommt aus dem Film "Piefkesaga". Als Kulisse diente Mayrhofen im Zillertal. Da es den Ortsnamen nicht gibt kann man raten warum.
> 
> Felix Mitterer wird sichs so gedacht haben: Lahne = Lawine und Berg ist in Tirol niemals falsch. Also "Lahnenberg".



Ist mir schon klar, ich bin "Piefke- Experte".
Ich hatte mich mal mit dem Gedanken getragen, als Benutzernamen "Sepp Unterwurzacher" anzugeben.
Die wollten doch eine Fortsetzung drehen, ich hoffe, da wird was draus.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Zum Schächten oder was meinst du jetzt........

Die Seen sind tatsächlich sehr schön. Ich war schon ein paar mal da zum tauchen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Mai 2010)

Also der Unterwurzacher: Es soll eine Folge mit Russen geben. Das Thema ist inzwischen unterhaltsamer.

Tauchen in den Tiroler Seen: Naja. Eigentlich ist nicht viel drinnen was man bestaunen könnte. Ist eine sehr karge Unterwasserwelt die unsere Seen bieten. ... und meist darf man ohne Sondergenehmigung nicht weil alle Seen privat sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Zum tauchen komme ich schnell an die Nordsee vor den Niederlanden. Das ist ehr sportlich vom Boot aus oder zu den Baggerlöchern in Umkreis. Von daher ist ein Bergsee schon nett. Gut das Mittelmeer ist netter und bei 45 Grad im Schatten fahren auf Korsika nur verrückte Rad. Da kannst du besser tauchen gehen


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

unterwurzelsepp, russen und tauchen in der nordsee. 
hmm...
eigentlich gings ja um 3000 Hm am tag und mit dem shuttlebus wieder runter.


----------



## dede (17. Mai 2010)

polo schrieb:


> von west nach ost:
> moos, gand, schnann, flirsch, pians, grins, stanz, zams, grist, mils, imst, arzl, silz, mötz, stams, rietz, telfs, zirl, völs, rum, vill, igls, thaur, rinn, absam, mils, weer, pill, vomp, schwaz, stans, bradl, kundl, wörgl, zell, ebbs.



Da sind viele räthoromanische Sprach- und Flurnamen dabei, also uralten Datums! Als Vergleich mal die Vinschgauer Orts- und Flurnamen bzw. auch das Engadin/Graubünden etc. bemühen....


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich ein kleines Problem, was ich möchte und was machbar ist. Was die Kondition angeht, möchte ich keine "Softie-tour" machen; 3000 Höhenmeter am Tag halte ich für machbar.



Hältst Du das nur für machbar oder bist Du das tatsächlich auch schon gefahren?
Wenn ja, wo bist Du das gefahren, im Mittelgebirge bei Dir um die Ecke (Schwäbische Alb) oder im Hochgebirge (Alpen)? 
3000hm in den Alpen ist nämlich was anderes als in den Mittelgebirgen. Bei letzteren sind das 8-15 Anstiege a 200-400hm. In den Alpen ist das im Extremfall ein Anstieg mit 2000hm am Stück plus noch ein "kleiner" 1000hm Anstieg als Sahnehäubchen obendrauf. Gespickt wird das ganze dann ggf. noch mit Steigungen, die man in den Mittelgebirgen nicht dauerhaft fährt.
Wie oft am Stück bist Du solche Touren gefahren?
Einmal 3000hm schaffen hier sicherlich einige (ich nicht, meine Höchstleistung liegt bei ca. 2500hm), aber an Tag 5 oder 6 eines AC muss man halt immer noch genügend Körner haben, um im 1000hm Anstieg das 400hm-Stück mit 20% Steigung durchzudrücken. Kannst Du das?



redlion007 schrieb:


> Aber runter sollte man wieder kommen, und da ist mein Problem. Wenn ich mir die Singletrail-Skala ansehe, ist bei S1 definitiv Schluss (ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein Schisser...). Ich habe leider bisher nichts gefunden, was auf der einen Seite konditionelletwas anspruchsvoller ist und auf der anderen Seite keine zu schwierigen Abfahrten hat.
> Mir fällt auf, dass die Internetanbieter fast nur Hotels mit 3 oder mehr Sternen zum Übernachten haben. Ich kenne mich nicht damit aus, ob 2 Sterne etwas unzumutbares beinhalten, aber letztes Jahr mit der Dorfgruppe im Schlafsack im Heuschober zu übernachten, fand ich auch ganz lustig... Will sagen: gibt es einen Anbieter, der zwecks geringerem Preis etwas einfachere Übernachtungen macht?
> Preislich wird meine Schmerzgrenze nämlich bei ca. 800 liegen, und zwar inklusive Verpflegung.


Bei Deinen Anforderungen wirst Du Dir entweder einen Privatguide nehmen und Dir um den herum noch eine Gruppe herumbauen müssen oder Du stellst Dir selbst eine Route zusammen und fährst dann die GPS-Tracks nach. Bei den etablierten Anbietern heißt viel Höhenmeter aber immer auch viel Bums bergab.


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

das mit den 3.000 Hm würde ich mal nicht überziehen. 
ich vermute, das ist ganz, ganz grob geschätzt.


----------



## DFG (17. Mai 2010)

Ja was den nun. Rollator runter, Rad rauf, Rollator rauf und Rad runter oder doch nicht so dicke auf die Brause hauen mit 3000 hm am Stück. Ich mein, ich bin ja nur Flachlandtiroler mit Anbindung an den Pott. 3000 hm sind 30 mal die Halde (106 hm um genau zu sein, mehr haben wir nicht) rauf und wieder runter. Das kostet schon echt Körner und man hat Gelegenheit sich bei runter fahren auszuruhen. Das Alpenmassiv ist schon speziell. 3000 hm mach ich im Winter beim Alpinski in Kärnten locker am Tag und ich schwitz nicht mal ernsthaft. Aber vor so einem Anstieg mit dem Rad habe ich Respekt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (17. Mai 2010)

Viele Höhenmeter mit vielen kleinen Anstiegen zu sammeln halte ich gerade für zermürbend, weil die Muskeln zwischendurch immer wieder ruhen, dann wieder reinhauen, dann wieder Ruhe...
Mein bisheriger Referenzwert ist der Mt.Ventoux mit 20km und 1600hm (für insider: bin von Bedoin aus hoch), hab exakt 1h 40min gebraucht. Rein rechnerisch sollten 2000hm in etwas mehr als zwei Stunden fahrbar sein. 
Das Problem ist aber nunmal, dass dort die Straße geteert war und eine gleichmäßige Steigung hatte (glaub was bei 9-11%). 20%-Bucken gibt es hier auch (z.B. Skilifte...) und die sind schon hart. Aber wenn man es nicht übertreibt, gehen dabei auch nicht allzu viele Körner verloren. 



> Bei den etablierten Anbietern heißt viel Höhenmeter aber immer auch viel Bums bergab.


Na gut, aber es wird ja nicht nur Treppen und sowas runtergehen. Ich vermute mal, dass die Abfahrten auch ungefähr die Qualität der vorhergehenden Anstiege haben. Was man rauf fahren kann, geht erfahrungsgemäß auch runter.
Wenn es dann mal ne Spitzkehre gibt, dauert absteigen, Hinterrad umsetzen, weiterfahren nicht allzu lange. Treppen und Geröllhalden... ich will zwar nicht mutwillig ne ganze Gruppe ausbremsen, aber vielleicht wartet man unten ja auf mich...?


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Viele Höhenmeter mit vielen kleinen Anstiegen zu sammeln halte ich gerade für zermürbend, weil die Muskeln zwischendurch immer wieder ruhen, dann wieder reinhauen, dann wieder Ruhe...
> Mein bisheriger Referenzwert ist der Mt.Ventoux mit 20km und 1600hm (für insider: bin von Bedoin aus hoch), hab exakt 1h 40min gebraucht. Rein rechnerisch sollten 2000hm in etwas mehr als zwei Stunden fahrbar sein.


rein rechnerisch kannst du dann in 12 h also 12.000 Hm abreissen. 
dann ist ja alles in ordnung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn du bei jeder Abfahrt 20x absteigst und das immer mit dem 6-7 kg Rucksack ist das sicher nicht sonderlich kraftschonend. Und beim Alpencross mit der Stoppuhr zu fahren, macht ja schon überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ist´s am Mt. Ventoux eigentlich so häßlich, dass man da nicht mal einen Fotostop macht?
Aber ist finde auch, dass viele Höhenmeter am Stück weniger anstrengend sind als viele kleine Buckel, wo man keinen Rhythmus findet.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist nicht nur die Kondition. Bei mehrtätiger Belastung stellen sich Wehwechen ein die bei Tagestouren nicht ins Gewicht fallen weil man ja am nächsten Tag nicht gleich nochmal 200hm abspult.

Ich bin am Gardasee auch schon 2500hm plus gefahren und hätte konditionsechnisch am nächsten Tag weiterfahren können aber ich hab Pause gemacht weil einfach der Hintern weh getan hat...


----------



## Matze. (18. Mai 2010)

> Die schlimmsten Biker sind die Schweizer, die können beides und haben den richtigen Humor um einen alt aussehen zu lassen ohne ihm böse zu sein. Der Öse ist in beide Richtungen guter Durchschnitt. Der Deutsche überschätzt sich in 80% aller Fälle.




1. Schweizer sind immer langsam, bis die fertig angezogen sind bin ich unten.

2. Der Öse ist vielleicht Durchschnitt beim Schi Alpin, ansonsten fast immer unterirdisch, siehe Klien, (Ausnahmen wie Schlager oder Gottwald bestätigen die Regel)

3. "Der Deutsche" gibts nicht es gibt nur Preissen die nicht fahren können und Ossis die eine große Klappe und schaurigen Dialekt haben

4. 





> Das kommt aus dem Film "Piefkesaga". Als Kulisse diente Mayrhofen im Zillertal. Da es den Ortsnamen nicht gibt kann man raten warum.



Ich war schon mal in Mayrhofen


----------



## Matze. (18. Mai 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht nur die Kondition. Bei mehrtätiger Belastung stellen sich Wehwechen ein die bei Tagestouren nicht ins Gewicht fallen weil man ja am nächsten Tag nicht gleich nochmal 200hm abspult.
> 
> Ich bin am Gardasee auch schon 2500hm plus gefahren und hätte konditionsechnisch am nächsten Tag weiterfahren können aber ich hab Pause gemacht weil einfach der Hintern weh getan hat...




Also wir sind nach Etappen von 2500 oder mehr immer am nächsten Tag mehr als 200Hm gefahren,  und wenn es nur die Pregasina nach dem letzten Tag war


----------



## polo (18. Mai 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Da sind viele räthoromanische Sprach- und Flurnamen dabei, also uralten Datums! Als Vergleich mal die Vinschgauer Orts- und Flurnamen bzw. auch das Engadin/Graubünden etc. bemühen....



dank schön. wußte nicht, daß die rätoromanen im inntal unterwegs waren. wenn man sich aber ausm geschichtsunterricht in erinnerung ruft, daß das alles mal rätien war, ist das eigentlich gar nicht verwunderlich. 

zum eigentlichen thema: ich würde zu einem mehrtägigen alpenurlaub mit fester bleibe raten, bei dem die höhenmeter rauf und die technik runter testen kann.


----------



## DFG (18. Mai 2010)

Die Bayern haben übrigens zwei mal gegen das Grundgesetz gestimmt. Schade das es nicht funktioniert hat, dann wäre uns Strauss, Stöbär und Uli Hönes erspart geblieben
Soviel zum Thema nur Preußen und Ossis........


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Mai 2010)

Jetzt fängt das wieder an. Ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das wieder an. Ich nehme alles zurück.


nanonaned! 





Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht nur die Kondition. Bei mehrtätiger Belastung stellen sich Wehwechen ein die bei Tagestouren nicht ins Gewicht fallen weil man ja am nächsten Tag nicht gleich nochmal 200hm abspult.
> Ich bin am Gardasee auch schon 2500hm plus gefahren und hätte konditionsechnisch am nächsten Tag weiterfahren können aber ich hab Pause gemacht weil einfach der Hintern weh getan hat...



ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie du dieses problem bei deinem alpencross lösen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhl (18. Mai 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Mein bisheriger Referenzwert ist der Mt.Ventoux mit 20km und 1600hm (für insider: bin von Bedoin aus hoch), hab exakt 1h 40min gebraucht. Rein rechnerisch sollten 2000hm in etwas mehr als zwei Stunden fahrbar sein.


 
Das ist doch ein klassischer Rennrad-Aufstieg. Hat also alles nichts mit beiken zu tun und rein rechnerisch kannst du erst mal recht knicken.

Und wer hier meint, mit 30 x Halde-Fahren im Pott sei alles gesagt, soll doch bitte nur mal 1.600 HM am Tag zB in guten Dolomitenlagen fahren. Da wird aber dem oder anderen vermeindlichen Konditionskünstler dermaßen die Pipi aus den Äuglein tränen, dass es eine Wonne sein wird. Und am nächsten Tag gehts dann weiter.


----------



## Frischmilch (18. Mai 2010)

> ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie du dieses problem bei deinem alpencross lösen willst.



Naja redlion will ja auch den AC machen und nicht Tabletop. Insofern muss _er_ das Problem gar nicht lösen.


----------



## sipaq (18. Mai 2010)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Viele Höhenmeter mit vielen kleinen Anstiegen zu sammeln halte ich gerade für zermürbend, weil die Muskeln zwischendurch immer wieder ruhen, dann wieder reinhauen, dann wieder Ruhe...
> Mein bisheriger Referenzwert ist der Mt.Ventoux mit 20km und 1600hm (für insider: bin von Bedoin aus hoch), hab exakt 1h 40min gebraucht. Rein rechnerisch sollten 2000hm in etwas mehr als zwei Stunden fahrbar sein.
> Das Problem ist aber nunmal, dass dort die Straße geteert war und eine gleichmäßige Steigung hatte (glaub was bei 9-11%). 20%-Bucken gibt es hier auch (z.B. Skilifte...) und die sind schon hart. Aber wenn man es nicht übertreibt, gehen dabei auch nicht allzu viele Körner verloren.


Du unterschätzt das maßlos.

1600hm auf Asphalt bei konstanter Steigung im 10%-Bereich und 1600hm auf Schotter, Waldweg, Karrenweg oder teilweise auch etwas verblockteren Wegen mit ab und an mal einem 20% (oder mehr) Anstieg sind zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe.

Beim einen kannst Du einen guten Rhythmus finden und je nach veranschlagtem Tempo auch locker im oberen Grundlagenbereich fahren, während Dich die harten Anstiege bei letzterem in Kombination mit dem nicht-rollwiderstandsoptimierten Untergrund dazu bringen werden, immer mal wieder in Richtung Max-Puls zu gehen. Und das macht einen fertig, glaubs mir.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Mai 2010)

Ichkenn das mit den Schweizern andersrum: Die sind bergauf nicht zu schlagen und dafür technisch schlecht, bei den Südtirolern ist´s rauf und runter gleichgut. Haha, und dass sich ein Tiroler mit den Wienern in einen Topf wirft und Mittelmäßigkeit bescheinigt, find´ ich sehr lustig ))
Und Matze hat Recht, DEN Deutschen gibt´s überhaupt nicht!


----------



## DFG (18. Mai 2010)

Mein liebes Buhl, sinnerfassend lesen scheint nicht ganz einfach zu sein mit Pippi in den Augen. Oder liegt es am Turban?


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2010)

Such dir einen Partner und die Routen der Transalp Challange der letzten Jahre raus, die dürften deinen Ansprüchen genügen. Müssen halt massenkompatibel sein, damit sich die Teilnehmer nicht dauernd weinend durch die Trails quälen.


----------



## Buhl (18. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ichkenn das mit den Schweizern andersrum: Die sind bergauf nicht zu schlagen und dafür technisch schlecht, bei den Südtirolern ist´s rauf und runter gleichgut.


 
Mal ganz ehrlich. Glauben hier jetzt einige wirklich, dass sich ganze Nationen über einen Kamm scheren lassen? Die Nürnberger Rassengesetzte sind doch längst abgeschafft.


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2010)

die nürnberger können ja auch nicht beiken. 
vor allem bergab nicht.


----------



## DFG (18. Mai 2010)

Die Nürnberger gefällt mir am besten auf dem Grill, womit wir jetzt die Brücke zu den Veganern geschlagen hätten und die auch noch in Spiel bringen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

